# GI Stasis



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2004)

My little man is having some trouble with his gastrointestinal tract. He's having a slowdown of his system. It could take 3-5 days before it clears, if it clears, but things are looking good because he ate a small bit tonight. Am having to syringe water to him.

I can't go into it now because I'm not on the other side of it and my mind is racing.

He's not in a heavy molt, and there was no stress to have brought this on. His stools are smaller, and he's not eating or drinking much. 

Am giving him fresh pineapple juice, 4-5 oz. of water within a 24 hour period, he has full access to hay, rolled oats, papaya, pellets, and his honey stick. Just want him eating at this point. Tomorrow he will get some Pedialyte and Simethicone. 

Will bring him to the vet, but am in contact with the vet, Pamnock, and Rick Stahl and this is the route to go for now.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 27, 2004)

I really hope your little guy pulls through this. Will be thinking of him

Cristy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 27, 2004)

My little man is sick?! :shock:Oh Tucker baby! 

I really hope he's okay Carolyn!


[align=left]_*Much love,*_[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]_Laura_[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you, Cristy.


* * * * * * * 

Laura, Thank You. 

* * * * * * * *
The simethicone will help with the gas, and I have to give him NutriCal 3-5 times a day at this point. He must have at least 4-5 oz. of waterper his weight, Buck Jones helped me figure out, within 24 hours. 

He hates me now. Reminds me of how The King reacted to BunnyMommy's treatments of his allergies. As Buck said, "What's his alternative?"

Scary thing when these bunnies get sick, I tell ya!


-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh, Carolyn!!! :shock: My sweet baby!!!!!!! I'm so sorry!

Will be sending up prayers and positive thoughts his way. 

My precious Tucks! Oh, I'm so distressed!!! 

Please keep us posted as to his progress.


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 28, 2004)

We're praying for you from here, too, Tucker and Carolyn. Let's see lottsa big poops, soon!

Buck &amp; The Missus


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh, poor little Tucker. Hope his treatments arehaving some results, Carolyn. Hoping and praying foryou - Jan


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2004)

Hoping to hear good news this morning Carolyn! How's our little Tucker doing?

Pam


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 28, 2004)

Buck Jones wrote:


> Let's see lottsa big poops, soon!
> 
> Buck & The Missus



only on a bunny board...

oh, carolyn, da babys sick?? i hope he feels better  how's fauna doing? is she distressed to see her "brudder" sick?


----------



## Auntie Nae (Sep 28, 2004)

Twice I've gone through this same thing withFuzzButt! Very stressful! Each time, at the firstsign of trouble, I gave her the simethicone and usually within an houror so I would see some sign of improvement as far as her wanting to tryto eat something, usually a favorite food!! Getting rid ofthe gas fast seems to really help, especially with theirdiscomfort!! A couple of doses of the simethicone and lots ofloving helped FuzzButtboth times!!I hopethings are better this morning!!GoodLuck!


----------



## Delphinum (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh no! Poor Tucker! I hope hegets better soon Carolyn! I'll be thinking aboutyou! *hugs*

Ang xx


----------



## bluebird (Sep 28, 2004)

I hope your bunny is feeling better soon.bluebird


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww! Poor Tuckertucks! I dont know what Maggie would do if something were to ever happen to him! 

I hope he gets well soon! Give him a kiss on the nose for me!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 28, 2004)

How is he doing todayCarolyn?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you,

*BunnyMommy

,Buck

,Jan

,Pam

,*

*dreamgal042




,AuntieNae

,Delphinum*

*

,bluebird

,Michelle

,andLissa

.*



My little guy is still passing smaller stools. He's at leastpassing them though. Was up every couple of hours lastnightsyringe feeding him water because he's not drinking, buthe does nibble a little bit. He wants his hay, but won't eatit. 

He was lying stretched out last night, which is a good sign because ifhe was in pain, he would be all bundled up. He and Fauna arehanging out a lot. Saw them really start to bond lastnight. He presents himself to her and she'll playalong. 

Auntie Nae, at the suggestion of yourself, Pamnock, Buck Jones, andRick Stahl, will definitely be giving him some Simethiconetoday. Taking the afternoon off from work to watch him andsee if it will eventually require a visit to the vet. I hopeand pray that the simethicone will help him as quickly as it helpedyour little ones. I do think that gas is an issue for him atthis point, but I'm just going on a hunch and don't know that forsure. 

Doing everything I can to help him. He is not fond of the process, but can't really help that.

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. 





Tucks and I really appreciate it.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh poor Tucks!

Guin Gir and myself will be thinking of him too!


----------



## babymommy (Sep 28, 2004)

hope he's ok!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 28, 2004)

Have you tried that Laxotone stuff? Is that what it's called?


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2004)

Nutri Cal has cod liver oil and serves the samepurpose the hairball meds like laxatone. If you don't haveany Nutri Cal on hand, you can substitute such products, but I farprefer the Nutri Cal and it seems to soothe and stimulate the gut andis far safer than trying to use products such as mineral oil.

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 28, 2004)

How's the little guy doing now? I really hope he's feeling better! It's so scary when they get sick. *hugs*


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 28, 2004)

Where can you get Nutri-cal?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks*bunsforlife*

,*babymommy*

,*Lissa

*,*Pamnock*




,and*Stephanie*

,

Hope he's feeling better. Not with him now, but will be inthe next couple of hours. Yes, Stephanie, it is upsettingwhen they're sick.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2004)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Where can you get Nutri-cal?




At a feed store and/or pet supply place. It looks likethis:http://www.petcarecentral.com/425oztomnutf.htmlYou can get it on-line as well.

-Carolyn


----------



## foofoosmom1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Carolyn,

Sorry to hear about Tucker not feeling well. Sounds as thoughyour are providing the best care possible. I hope he feelsbetter real soon, so you both can get a good nights sleep.Never a dull moment, right? Take care and I'll keep you andTucker in my prayers.

Donna (FooFoosmom1)


----------



## gjsara (Sep 28, 2004)

CAROLYN SO SORRY TO HEAR OF LITTLE TUKERS SICKNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i hope that he is doing better and everythingk is ok!

sara


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 28, 2004)

TUCKER!!!!!!! WE LOVE U!!!!! awwwwwwwww my lil man! Come on sweetie!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 28, 2004)

Get well soon!

XOXOXOX


----------



## Fergi (Sep 28, 2004)

Carolyn and Tucker,

I hope that this post finds you well on your way to recovery Tucker, and we'll keep you in our prayers.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 28, 2004)

Nurse Elf says Get Well Soon, Tucker!!!!


----------



## Cher (Sep 28, 2004)

Auntie Carolyn.....My thoughts are with you andTucker right now! (I just saw this post today) I just love the littleman, and I am making Jezebel and Jade cross their girlish forepaws forhim. I know how worried sick I was with Jade, and how extremelyhelpfull you have always been for me and my two.

Best wishes andLOTSA LOVEbut not so far awaythistime, so good bunny vibes should arrivemomentarily)

Cher, Jezebel and Jade


----------



## SLRabbits (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear about Tucker. I hopehe is better soon, as I am sure he will, since I don't think he couldbe in much better hands. ^^ You both will be in my thoughts. Get welllittle man!

~Nichole


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 28, 2004)

Nurse Elf, that would be assistant to Dr. Pepper! Between the 2 Tucker will be better in no time!

On a serious note, I really hope Tucker gets better. You're definitely in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 28, 2004)

Carolyn, I hope things are going betterwith Tucker. I went through the same thing with Troubleseveral months ago. I had been syringing him water and babyfood. He hated seeing me come to pick him up because he knewwhat was coming. To this day he hates the Nutri Cal and willtry to fling it off of his foot. Now that it is allover and in the past, he seems to be more loving to me. It isalmost like he has a deeper trust for me now. I like thatfeeling, but I did not like the process that it took to get where weare today. It is such a scary helpless feeling you have whenthey have the GI Stasis problem. Sorry that I have not beenon the forum much. I have been having some computer problemsand have not been able to get on line. For some reason out ofthe blue I was able to get on line tonight. My thoughts arewith you, I can say that I know exactly how you feel. Itsounds like you are doing the best for him that you can do.My hope is that the next time I get on line, I see that he iseating, drinking and pooping just fine. Hang inthere girl! Love Beckie


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you.

I'm asking our special angel BunnyDanny to help. 

Things could be better.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2004)

Please let us know how things are in the morningCarolyn. We're all worried about Tucker and hoping he getsthrough this quickly.

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 28, 2004)

Carolyn, don't knowwhy I missed this earlier...I'm so worried about Tucker! I know he's ingood hands with you and heaven knows you have all the right connectionsto get him the help he needs. I'll be thinking of you (knowing you'reshort on sleeptoo)

Post an update as soon as you have any newinfo. I'll probably be up watching forit......

- Raspberry


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *

He hates me now. Reminds me of how The King reacted to BunnyMommy'streatments of his allergies. As Buck said, "What's his alternative?"



I know how you feel. Nothin' says "I hate and despise you" like a fat bunny rear end.

I sure hope he feels better soon!!!!!!

Rose


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 29, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm asking our special angel BunnyDanny to help.
> 
> ...


Oh, Carolyn, how sweet ...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 29, 2004)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> I know how you feel. Nothin' says "I hate and despise you" like a fat bunny rear end.
> 
> 
> Rose




Oh! ... OH!!!!! ... OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! ...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 29, 2004)

Just checking in....going to go take a wee little nap....and will check again....


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2004)

How's Tucker doing now?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

Not so great. He did have about atablespoon of water this morning and a few sprigs of hay.He's got an 11:40 vet appt.





-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2004)

Be strong Tucker!!!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 29, 2004)

Get better Tucker!!!! hang in there!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 29, 2004)

Hang in Tucker! Oh Carolyn, I'll be thinking ofour Tucker the whole day! Please update us ASAP or I may go crazyworrying! I hope everything turns out!


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh poorTucker! Sorry I didn't come here earlier to seethis... Umbra just went through a similar problem a while ago(I'm sure ya' remember), so he knows what the poor bun's goingthrough! All I can say is that I just know Tucker will beokay. My prayers are with you guys!

You can do it Tucker!

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

The people who have responded, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Pamnock and Buck Jones, you have gone above and beyond in yourcontacting me and supporting me. Thank you, and I love youdearly and will never forget how you've pulled me through during thisvery tiring and difficult stage of the game. 

You really find out who's there for you when you're down and out, and you have nothing to offer or give.

Sincerely,
Thank you.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2004)

*hugs*

I know this may sound funny, but you and Tucker are on my mind all daylong, Carolyn. I remember how worried and stressed out I was whenChompers was ill not too long ago, so I know how you're feeling rightnow. Nothing is worse than worrying over a loved one, especially ananimal who doesn't fully understand what's going on. 

Hang in there. We're all here for you and are all sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Tucker.


----------



## luna21 (Sep 29, 2004)

We hope u get well soon Tucker!!!!!!! love from Bunbun and her mum!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh, dear ... I'm truly distressed now.I felt certain that my baby would be well by now. Oh, mercy,Carolyn ... I don't know what to say or do. 

Please, PLEASE keep us updated. I'll continue to pray for our little man.


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Sep 29, 2004)

Carolyn,

I haven't been able to respond yet as I honestly do not know what tosay. I have you and Tucker both in my thoughts and prayersthat everything goes good. Let us know how the vet trip goesplease!

-Cheryl


----------



## babymommy (Sep 29, 2004)

i was hoping when i came back from lunch to see an update........prayers still going up.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2004)

How did the vet appointment go?


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 29, 2004)

Aw, I really hopeeverythingwent good... I too can't stop thinkingabout them! Hopefully Carolyn will update soon and tell usabout how the Tuckster's doing.

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 29, 2004)

get better tucker!!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 29, 2004)

I just tuned in. Poor little Tucker. I'm thinking about you both Carolyn. Big hugs for you &amp; your little guy.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 29, 2004)

Hope Tucker is going to feel better.


----------



## mummybunny (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Carolyn, just read your post - have not beenon for a few days. I want to let you know that we are thinking ,wishing and praying for Tucker. It is all consuming when your bun isill and I hope the wee man will be fit and healthy soon. Keep usupdated. Lots of love and xxxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

Again, I thank you so much for all your thoughts, prayers and support.

The palpating of his stomach didn't help. Doctor couldn't feel a majorblockage. We did an Xray, and sure enough, it's a big hairball, butit's very 'gassy' or 'airy'. Little guy just can't break it down. 

For now, during the next 3 to 5 days, I'm to give him 3 ccs (which isabout 3+ tablespoons) of fresh pineapple juice, every 4 hours; 1 papayatablet every 8 hours, and about a tablespoon each day Simethicone. I'mto stop giving him the NutriCal, and don't have to worry about givinghim Pedialyte as the pineapple juice will keep him hydrated.

Would you believe he layed down in his cage while in the vet's office?Go figure. I was all worried about stressing him out more, and he makeshimself right at home. The syringe feeding throughout the day and nightis getting old for both of us. Sure hope something breaks soon and hestarts being able to move his system again. He hasn't eaten or drank asmidgen of anything since that one tiny bit he took this morning, andbefore that, no water at all and yesterday no food.

Thanks again for your heartfelt messages. I feel more optimistic this afternoon than I've felt in days.

If Tucks could talk, he'd thank you too. He's fighting it, no doubt. We have our days and nights all messed up at this point.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh my.  That breaks myheart. Tucker, you be strong for your mommy!!Carolyn, PLEASE keep us posted. I know how much you'rehurting, so don't hold your feelings inside. ((((Carolyn))))


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

The surprising thing is that there's nothing that could've reallybrought this on out of the ordinary. He has a constant supply of hay,he's groomed, he gets papaya a couple of times each week, his systemand diet should've certainly prevented this, but as Pamnock said, ithappens during this time of year and the Spring. As I was talking toDajeti2 last night, she said that if it could happen to Tucker, itcould happen to Apollo. You think you're doing everything right andwhamo, your rabbit stops eating and drinking for days. 

There's also a condition out there called Rotavirus which can cause amolassis-type of poop and it the time of year when it hits. Don't knowmuch about this at this point, but Pamnock had brought it to myattention. 

Just make sure that your rabbits are on schedule with their eating and drinking. 

Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time and keeping us up todate on Tucker. I think I speak for us all when I say you and he are onour minds!

Poor little guy, he must be sooo uncomfortable right now.  I will be thinking of you both often.


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Poor Tucks! 

I hope he is doing better! Our thoughts are still with thepoor guy. I just upped my buns supply of pineapple and gavethem another papaya tab since it is shedding season. 

Did you try some pumpkin baby food or pie filling Caro? Iheard that is supposed to be LOADED with fiber and should help cleanthings out...

Still in our prayers!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 29, 2004)

Carolyn, I am so worried about Tucker andyou. You are such a good bunny mommy that he hasgotto get better. Thinking of you, and keeping hopes and prayers going

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2004)

Whatever you do, DO NOT blame yourself. Things like this happen all the time.


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, at least you knowit's nothing more serious than a hairball. Hopefully Tucks can get overthis soon. Jan's right, you're too good of a bunnymommy to let him go.I'll keep thinking of you guys!

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

My Friend,

I honestly believe that your thoughts and your prayers are keeping himfighting. Last night was a bad night, and I almost thought he was goingto give up. When I read these posts, I now know where he's getting hisstrength from, you and BunnyDanny.

The vet said don't give NutriCal because of the high sugar content, butI'm not going to follow that. I'll slow down on the dosages I wasgiving him because of the sugar in the Pineapple Juice, but if he's noteating, then he must still get his nutrients and pineapple juice andsimethicone, and papaya tablets just don't seem to cut it. I'll becareful and not go heavy, but I do strongly feel he needs a little tokeep the vitamins and nutrients going, boost his appetite and hisimmune system. 

Thanks again. It really does give me and Tucker a lot of comfort and strength to know you care so much. 

Am going to stick with diet for the next three days, and if thatdoesn't work out, then I'll go see a doctor that only deals withrabbits. 

Thank you so much.

Love, 
Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

P.S.


I'll offer him fresh pumpkin. I completely forgot about pumpkin! Thank you for mentioning it. 

It's amazing how blank your mind goes when it's happening to your own rabbit.

I, do indeed, remember what we went through with Chompers and Umbra. Iknow you are with me on this. Sorry to have you relive it.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 29, 2004)

We're all still praying Carolyn. Keepan eye on the little guy's gum color. Changing to purpleishfrom healthy pink is cause for more concern, however, I've seen somevery serious cases pull through. Keep him warm and get him tothe vet if his condition becomes more serious.

Sadly, we have to deal with a higher number of GI issues in our herddue to the fact that Dwarf Hotots are more prone to GI stasis in theface of any pathogen that effects the sensitive nerve endings of the GItract.



Hope for a brighter tomorrow . . .

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks, Pam, for telling me what to watch for. I see his gums every 4 hours. Will keep an eye on it.

He does seem to get chilly. Will pay close attention. His temperature was good today, which I was estatic about.

Is problems with the GI inherited? What breeds are more prone to it, other than long-haired?

Any websites or information you could provide on what Rotavirus is would be extremely educational for me.


All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 29, 2004)

There is little info done on rotavirus andrabbits, except that they do contract it and it is often found to be inconjunction with bacterial infections. 

Genetics and stress factors do have some effect onsusceptibility. Cases do increase in the spring and fallduring weather changes and the symptoms and cycles are similar to thosein horses, who have a similar digestive system. Some respondbetter to treatment than others and symptoms don't necessarily indicateseriousness of the condition. I've seen some serious casespull through, where others that appeared to be getting better didn'tmake it. Shut down of the GI system can quickly lead totoxins building up in the system and kidney damage, so plenty ofliquids are a must.

As you've discovered, advice on treatment varies widely with no onetreatment regiment proven to be 100% successful. I push theNutri Cal and tetracycline although have tried many differenttreatments over the years. Lactated Ringers is excellent fortreating dehydration. In emergency cases, I administer salinesolution sub Q.

Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 29, 2004)

We're still with you, Carolyn! Call ifyou need anything. If anyone is privy to Carolyn's phonenumber, I suspect she would appreciate a call to bolster herspirits up. Shesounded pretty upset anddespondent the other evening, as we all might be in thosecircumstances. Helps to hear a reassuring voice nowand again.

Buck


----------



## m.e. (Sep 29, 2004)

Carolyn-

Haven't been on too much, what with school and all, but I just wantedto say that I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I know I'dbe beside myself if one of my babies were ill. Give Tucks a hug for me!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you, Pamnock, Buck, and m.e., 

I will give the little man a hug and kiss if he'll let me near him.

Tucker's on borrowed time right now.

The vet says it can take another 3-5 days. If it had not been for thehelp of Pam, Buck, and Rick Stahl, he certainly would've been gone bynow.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 29, 2004)

Tucker is lucky to have you. I really hope he pulls through. If anyone can pull him through its you.

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

*tears*

Thank you, Cristy. You were with us right from the start. 

Thank you.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 29, 2004)

another 3-5 days until what??? til the hairball passes? What does the vet say about his prognosis?

wow, scary--so sorry, Carolyn. I know how awful it is.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, Rose,

Another 3-5 days before the hairball passes. :?

Prognosis: Could be better.

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Whew. 

My friend's dog just went through a similar thing (swallowed something indigestible though), and it was really hard.

Hang in there!

love,

Rose


----------



## beans_mommy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh my carolina my heart and prayers outto u and tuckerif there is anything i cando please let me knowbeans_mommy


----------



## Cher (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh my Carolyn..really know that we here aresending lil Tucker all the strength and hope we can right now. I knowhow you feel, the same thing happened to Jade when we were gettingready to leave Taiwan! I had to take her to the vet a few times, andbelieve me I didnt think she was going to make it. Finally,afterI had syringed baby food into her mouth 3 times a day(prunes, peas, carrots), and at the same time syringed her withwater-she pulled through.

My poor girl, I know how I cried when I thought I would lose her..soplease be strong, Tucker is a fighter and has the best mom going. Welove you all there Auntie 

Cher


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh poor dear Tucker! So sorry you two are having to deal with this. 

My service provider has been down and this is what I missed.My heart was in my throat the whole time reading this post.It brought tears to my eyes...it amazes me how worried one can get overa bunny they've never had the joy of meeting. All I couldthink was what you must be going through and whata wreckI'dbeif it was Peabody! I'll be keepingyou both in my thoughts and prayers. He sure is afighter....he'll pull through!!! Stay strong andf take careof yourself too....give Tucker an extra hug from me as well.

Shannon


----------



## Auntie Nae (Sep 30, 2004)

How's Tucker doing this morning?? Isure hope there are signs of improvement!! Waiting is thehardest part! Hang in there!! I don't know aboutthe rest of you on this forum, but I've felt the need to give FuzzButtand Biscuit EXTRA attention this week!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

No good news yet. 

Thank you all so much for your beautiful sentiments and comments. It means more than I can say.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2004)

This waiting is just horrible!! I cannot get you two out of my mind and am still sending my thoughts/prayers your way. 

*hugs*


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 30, 2004)

Hang tough, Carolyn! Don't give up onhim and "make him take his medicine" no matter how he hatesit. If he's maintaining weight and gums look good, it is notover, yet. Rabbits do work themselves out of this.

Buck


----------



## babymommy (Sep 30, 2004)

Hang in there Carolyn! Our rabbits arejust like our children and we know it's hard to watch both children andbunnies when they are sick and you're doing everything you can to helpthem. Know that you're doing everything you can!

I talked Baby about it last night and she seemed tounderstand. She said she's sending bunny prayerstoo. Then I gave her a kiss on the nose and an extratreat. I'll be checking periodically through the day.


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 30, 2004)

Would've posted last night... stupid browser messed up... grr.

Anyway, I agree, waiting is really toughto do. But Buck's right; it's not over yet. I knowyou two can pull through this, and right now we're just at the darknessbefore the dawn. Just do your best to keep a positiveattitude, which I know, is one of the most difficult things todo. Maybe if you act happy, then Tucker'll feel happiertoo.

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 30, 2004)

And of course we are all pulling for you and Tucks Carolyn! 

He isnt going to give up as long as you have hope so make sure to let him know you are still fighting with him!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh, Carolyn-

I'm stuck in classes all day, but I'll surely be thinking of you. Praying for strength for both Tucker and you.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 30, 2004)

Just thought i would send you these pictures of cute rabbits. Make u feel a bit better. 

Hope Tucker is getting better.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 30, 2004)

Off to go pick up some rabbit feed - delivery guy is on a long vacation 



Hoping to hear some news soon!



Let us know Carolyn,



Much Love,



Your Friend,

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

He was still alive at lunch, but the tray andlitterbox were clean as awhistle.



Thank you so much for your concern and thoughts. I truly amdeeply touched and it gives us great comfort to know that peoplecare. 


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm hoping you areable to stay home from work this afternoon and be with him. I know thatwill make both of you feel more comfortable. I can't see that you wouldbe able to accomplish much at work anyway. I think you two will pullstrength from each other if you are near each other. Carolyn, staystrong. He can still pull through this. Remember animals can feel yourfear. Try to stay optimistic. I love you girl. Pets to Tucker, even ifhe hates people right now. :?


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2004)

Was there anything that the Vet could do to clear his blockage? How is his attitude?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't be home and it's killingme!

Ihate it!! Tucker's probably relieved to see me walk out thedoor so that I won't be bothering him. Luckily the people atwork are being as kind and gentle as you all are. I'm justreally worried about the amount of sugar in his system at thispoint. Will get yogurt and give him some of that with ispapaya pill tonight.

I'm trying to be positive, but I feel like I'm slipping now.I don't see how he can continue to live without his systemmoving. He's amazing me. 

Love you too.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't I readsomething about pumpkin too? Is there less sugar in it and will ithelp? I can see your concern about the sugar. From what I understand(which is relatively little) sugar tends to slow down the system? Itwould seem like that would work against you. Your concern seems wellplaced but as you said, he earlier, he has to have nutrition. You knowhim, I'm sure if anyone would be able to tell what it is that he wouldneed it would be you. The vet can only help to a certain extent. Theycan arm you with medical info but from there on out you are asqualified as they are. I believe you told me something along thoselines regarding myself not too long ago....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh Carolyn.

_*Big hug.*_

I'm praying for your little man to pull through. He's a fighter andhe's got the best bunny mommy in the world. Do your best Carolyn andhave the satisfaction that no matter what happens, you tried yourhardest.

I've been in school all morning but I can't concentrate on it, I keepthinking of poor Tucker and Carolyn, Fauna of course, too.I'll keep praying for the little guy. Keep up the good workand dedication Carolyn.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 30, 2004)

I really don't know what to say. I'm sodistressed about this. I'm just being positive though andbelieving that he's going to pull through this. 

You have been the BEST bunny mommy, Carolyn, and I just have to believethat all of the love, time, energy, and effort that you've put intoTucks is going to pay off during this difficult time. 

How is his attitude? Does he at least seem calm or is he moping and bundled in pain? 

That picture is just so sweet ... I just want to cry. We alllove our sweet precious Tucks and just want him to be allright.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Tucker's attitude is actually prettygood. He huddles sometimes, but not all the time.He sits next to his hay and wants to eat it, but justwon't.He's tired, frustrated, angry, and is sick ofbeing made a fuss over. He hates pineapple juice andNutriCal. 

You would've died to see him sprawled out for the vet. That'sthe one thing that I can smile about because he made such a liar out ofme. It was so cute. It was as if he finally feltrelaxed enough because he probably felt like he was going to be rescuedby these other people from me. There is nothing thevet can do for him at this point. They've done everythingthey can and unfortunately, there's no miracle drug for thiscondition. This treatment will either work or he'lldie. Seems that simple. An operation is out of thequestion for the cost, there aren't guarantees, and the closest I canget to anyone that would even touch him to open him up is inBoston. 

As for Fauna, shepays little attentionto histreatments,but she does circle around him with happiness whenhe does get in his litterbox. He'll run over to herfor protection from me when I'm trying to catch him fortreatment. They really hang out with each other a lot thesedays. He sits and stares at her for the most part,all day long while they're in their cages. 

As to the sugar, I have an email to Pamnock, Rick Stahl, and the womanwho wrote Rabbit Health in the 21st Century. The acid in thepineapple juice is what will break up the hairball. The liveactive cultures in yogurt might help. Will let you know whatI find out.

-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 30, 2004)

"He sits and stares at her for the most part, all day long while they're in their cages. "

Oh that has to be love!!


----------



## StickyBird (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, at least hisattitude seems okay. I remember Umbra actually crtunched histeeth in pain a bit on the first morning of our little'incident'. I tell ya', when I heard those teeth crunching,my heart just about dropped into the pit of my stomach. Hedidn't want to move, he just wanted to lay around. Or sitaround, all hunchy. =( Okay, I'm gonna stop talkingabout it. The important thing is that he didn't eat barelyanything for a half a week, and he still came out okay. Infact, it seemed like he just got better magically overnight.All that praying must've caught someone's attention!Hopefully, Tucker'll have a 'magical' recovery overnight aswell.

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2004)

I think this is killing all of us Carolyn.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 30, 2004)

Poor Tucker.. He just has to get better. Its sosad. I hope i read good news soon. While we are onthe topic of this subject. I dont know how else to put thisso i am sorry if it sounds strange. How do you know if everything isstaying clear. I notice roger's droppings are bigger thanluv's. Does the bigger the droppings means things are workingbetter?? 

Cristy


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh carolyn this is killing me as well! I no not like you. But your lilmans a fighter. He's guna make it.

Give him an extra big hug from me.

Loadza hugs and kisses,

Lauren

and ebony

and fidget

xXx


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. You must bepractically dying at work today. I know I'd hardly be able to getanything accomplished if it were me. I wish there was something more Icould do! Even sit with Tucker while you're at work or something.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 30, 2004)

C'mon Tucker, you can do it! PLEASE, for your mommy, for Fauna and for all of us here.

Carolyn, work must have been a nightmare for you today. keep positive,though I know it isn't easy. Everyone is behind you, wish we could bebeside you. HUGS!

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2004)

If I lived in Connecticut, I'd take you out for a drink.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

He just pooped!!

Granted it wasn't much, but it's showing that his system is gettingsomething through! Doctors give me no hope and the chances of himmaking it at this point are not high. 

Came home, totally flat out not knowing if he was going to be alive,but he was! Gave him canned pumpkin, NutriCal, pineapple juice, and apapaya pill. My heart sank when I saw no poops or pee in his cage allday. But after the treatment, he Pooped!! It's not much, and it's notcircular, but it's poop!! 

Please keep us in your prayers. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2004)

Yay!!!!! Go Tucker!! Go Tucker!! Go Tucker!!


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Sep 30, 2004)

Never thought I would be so happy tohear about a bunny pooping Carolyn! Keep up the good work andwe'll all keep up the prayers for him. *hugs*

-Cheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

He just pooped some more!!

Wooo Hooooo!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 30, 2004)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Fergi (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank goodness for bunny poops! I am so happy to hear little Tucker is on his way to recovery, what a relief for you Carolyn.

Keeping you in our prayers,

Adrienne


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2004)

WOOO FREAKING WHOOOOO!!!!

This is such good news. And it must be making him feel better to be pooping too.  

(Only on a rabbit board are people happy about poop)


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> He just pooped some more!!
> 
> Wooo Hooooo!!!
> 
> -Carolyn


























Come on, Tucker!!!! You can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Sep 30, 2004)

This may be a little to late as Tucker has already started passing stools again. 

I hada buck that had a BAD fur blockage. He was to the pointhe was laying around which is not normal whatsoever for my DwarfHotots(i call them my energizer bunnies). He was also VERY limp. Hewent 24 hours without a single poop or pee. However I was onvacation and sent this rabbit to a friend/rabbit breeder's house as Iknew he would need one on one care. I did the whole pineapplejuice and stuff but it wasn't till my friend gave him mineral oil thathe passed poop. Boy did he ever pass feeces! Half of a syringe was allit took for him. This rabbit was literly on his death bed! It was thefirst furblock I've had in my dwarf hotots and the worse I've seen inmy raising rabbits for 7 yrs. 

Hope Tucker is feeling better!!

[shadow=violet] ~*~Amanda~*~ [/shadow]


----------



## pamnock (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I was never more excited than I am right now to hear that a bunnypooped LOL I've been worrying sick over Tucker.

Carolyn, remember that he's not out of the woods yet. You*really* need to push the liquids and keep up with a little NutriCal/pumpkin/papaya. The kidneys and/or liver may havesuffered some damage, so extra liquids are really important to helpflush out the toxins.



Congrats on your poopy bunny!!!



Much Love!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you, Thank You, Thank YOU!!

You guys have been my rock. Thank you, Amanda, for mentioning the mineral oil. I so appreciate that.

Thank you all for sharing this with me. I'm still so scared, but so elated from where I was two hours ago. 
Believe me, Dearest Pam, I know I'm not out of the woods by any means.The poops were small, but they weren't a mistake. He had about 15 ofthem and they weren't cecotropes, they were the real deal. Holy Poop!The power of prayer and Love.

Pam, I got the antibiotic in powder form. How much do I have him and how often? 

His fur is awfully messy from the pineapple juice that he spit out. How do I clean that up? 

My little man and I love you all dearly, and thank you.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

When I signed onand saw that you just posted I was soooooo scared to read it...but whenI did I smiled soBIG!

I've never been so POOP HAPPY in my life!!!!GO TUCKER!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 30, 2004)

Power to thepoop!!!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 30, 2004)

wow, look what happens while i'm away from the internet. Tucker you poop your heart out.

I have 2 boys that are prone to blocks, one became blocked while i wasaway for the weekend in 2001, very bad, quite dehydrated, it was alotof intensive care for 2 weeksbut he pulled through and darnit so will Tucker!

Dusty sends to Tucker "Tucker we polish are strong we can do anything, get betterz soon Tucks"


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

To Dusty:

Darned right, Dusty! Somebody's gotta teach these people about what Polish Rabbits are made of!

*high-five*
-Tucker

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

 MORE GOOD NEWS 

While I was on the phone tonight with Dajeti2 telling her aboutTucker's poops, she told me to give him 'a big 'ol hug' and I lookedaround to see where he was and he was in Fauna's cage chowing down onpellets. 

Then he had a big huge drink of water, one or two more pellets, more water, then hay!! :dude:

Since his next treatment was scheduled for 8:30 and I know he has a fully belly, I'll give it a bit. 

I haven't seen him eat that many pellets, drink that much water, or eat that much hay since last weekend.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> Power to thepoop!!!???
> 
> ??




*giggles*

You crazy Lady!

(Thanks BunnyDanny  )

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Sep 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> To Dusty:
> 
> Darned right, Dusty! Somebody's gotta teach these people about what Polish Rabbits are made of!
> 
> ...


to Tucker:

Do it tucks you know you can! **heels kicked up to the munching and the poos**

I'm in your corner Tucks show them big buns whet we are made of!

--Dusty


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

The thing about these poops were that they werethe right color finally. They weren't pitch black and small. They weredifferent shaped, brown, and had hair in them. 

I'm feeling very optimistic about that.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Gabby wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > To Dusty:
> ...




Watch me, Dusty.

You'll like the show. 

Your Buddy,
-Tucker


----------



## Auntie Nae (Sep 30, 2004)

So glad to hear that things are lookingup!! It's been a long week!! Sounds like hisappetite is starting to come back, that's surely a step in the rightdirection!! Keep that poop coming!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

Everyone is doingthe HAPPY DANCE at ourhouse!

Even my daughter and her boyfriend aretelling people at her boyfriend's brother's football game!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Auntie Nae,

I'm so glad you're here with us. I look forward to more posts from youbecause your heart is so big and I know your knowledge, of many things,is great. 

* * * * * * * * * * * *

RaspberrySwirl,

I swear, there was magic in the flowers you sent. 

Your son was so kind, polite, and gentle when I called you. I was at my worst, and he handled me with such grace.

Thank you. I absolutely treasure and love you and your family.

xo,
-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh Tucker! I'm so glad to see that he pooped, andate, and drank! We told you you're the best bunny mommyaround! I don't know what to say, I'm so happy that I'm at a loss ofwords! Way to go Carolyn! Give him a big hug from me!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Excuse me, folks.

I have to go clean up Tucker's poops. 



-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 30, 2004)

Alright Tucks! I was kinda worriedsigning on after work to read what the update was but I am relieved tosee that all the hard work is starting to pay off.

Just dont let the guard down Caro =) keep stuffing that baby boy withfiber rich stuff and liquid. Poor little guy had us ALL upset!

We are still keeping him and you in our prayers on this end! 

poop tuckerpoop!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

I will hug him especially from you, Auntie Laura. 

-Carolyn

P.S. He's eating his cecotropes too.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't you worry, Dearest Bunsforlife, 

My guard isn't down at all. I'm optimistic; not through it.

He's getting his treatment tonight no matter how much he behaves. Onemore full day of it, and we'll see what tomorrow brings and go fromthere.

Sorry Tucks. Can't fool an old fool!

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Pam, I got the antibiotic in powder form. How much do I have him and how often?
> 
> His fur is awfully messy from the pineapple juice that he spit out. How do I clean that up?
> 
> ...




I don't give the antibiotic once they are pooping.You can rub a little vaseline on the messy fur to help loosen itup. You may have to cut it off. But who cares aboutthe dirty face? The little man is pooping LOL

Love,

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl,
> 
> I swear, there was magic in the flowers you sent.
> 
> ...


?

XOXO Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2004)

My mother in law just emailed me this. I thinkit's rather appropriate for the moment. Yay Tucker! I know you'll begetting extra love...as will all of our buns having lived through thiswith you, Carolyn.

IF I KNEW 



If I knew it would be the last time 

That I'd see you fall asleep, 

I would tuck you in more tightly 

and pray the Lord, your soul to keep. 



If I knew it would be the last time 

that I see you walk out the door, 

I would give you a hug and kiss 

and call you back for one more. 



If I knew it would be the last time 

I'd hear your voice lifted up in praise, 

I would video tape each action and word, 

so I could play them back day after day. 



If I knew it would be the last time, 

I could spare an extra minute 

to stop and say "I love you," 

instead of assuming you would KNOW I do. 



If I knew it would be the last time 

I would be there to share your day, 

Well I'm sure you'll have so many more, 

so I can let just this one slip away. 



For surely there's always tomorrow 

to make up for an oversight, 

and we always get a second chance 

to make everything just right. 



There will always be another day 

to say "I love you," 

And certainly there's another chance 

to say our "Anything I can do?" 



But just in case I might be wrong, 

and today is all I get, 

I'd like to say how much I love you 

and I hope we never forget. 



Tomorrow is not promised to anyone, 

young or old alike, 

And today may be the last chance 

you get to hold your loved one tight. 



So if you're waiting for tomorrow, 

why not do it today? 

For if tomorrow never comes, 

you'll surely regret the day, 



That you didn't take that extra time 

for a smile, a hug, or a kiss 

and you were too busy to grant someone, 

what turned out to be their one last wish. 



So hold your loved ones close today, 

and whisper in their ear, 

Tell them how much you love them 

and that you'll always hold them dear 



Take time to say "I'm sorry," 

"Please forgive me," "Thank you," or "It's okay." 

And if tomorrow never comes, 

you'll have no regrets about today.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

pamnock wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...




He hates his dirty face! It drives him crazy. BELIEVE ME, I Don't Care, but he does. He's so vain! :?

Can't believe that I can cut out the antibiotic since he's pooping.

We're moving up, Pam!

It's getting better, Dear Friend.  

It looks like you've saved, yet another, rabbit!

All my Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Dearest Elf Mommy,

That picture is absolutely one of my favorite portaits I've ever seen.So much love, innocence, safety, and security are revealed in that onemoment. God Bless!

Today, I really did think that Tucker would be gone when I came home,first for lunch and then for the night. In my mind, after talking tobunny specialists and so many people, I really thought that Tucker wasgoing to be dead. The feeling of opening my door and looking for thoseup ears or a bunny laying on its side was something I held my breathfor.

Couldn't believe he was still alive; it's a miracle that he's even pooped today.

Thank you for the poem. It has great meaning and effect.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 30, 2004)

Its not his time Carolyn! He knows it so he is fighitng tooth and nail to prove it!

Glad things are going better =)


----------



## pamnock (Sep 30, 2004)

Tucker's loving mommy saved him 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Not yet, Pam.

xo,
-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2004)

I am so relieved! Yay for poops!! You must be feeling _so_ much better Carolyn.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 30, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! *happy dance*


Like everyone else, I was so scared to read this post, afraid somethinghad happened. I just got back from a very long day and Good News! Yay,Tucker!

Keep those poops comin', lil' man. Your mom won't always be this excited about them, get away with it while you can


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Ya got That right, m.e.!

Love,
-Tucker


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2004)

Stephanie wrote:


> I am so relieved! Yay for poops!! You must be feeling _so_ much better Carolyn.



Hi Steph!

I can almost relax, but not quite.

Your little baby is ADORABLE! Will follow the adventures with excitement and love in your post.

Thanks so much for loving Tucks.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR LOVING TUCKS!


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 1, 2004)

Whewwww!!!!!  I just got back from church and headed straight for the 'puter! 

So glad to hear that King Tucks is beatin' the odds! You go, Tucks!!!! We're rootin' for ya'!

Carolyn, tell Tucks that Sherman just did a binky in his honor ...


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 1, 2004)

Yea!!!! Tucker keep fighting. I am so happy to hear some improvement. I hope that he continue's to get better.

Cristy


----------



## StickyBird (Oct 1, 2004)

Yay!!
I was so happy to read about Tucker! I was busy up until now and I wasliterally DYING to find out how he was doing! I knew things would startto look better! It always seems hopeless before the miracle happens.Hoorah for Tucks! Although you're right, and he's not out of the woodscompletely, it's better than him getting worse. I'll still say a prayerand hope for the best! Never thought I could be so happy about poop. Gofigure.

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 1, 2004)

Got up and turnedon the computer early looking for an update....no news is goodnews????? Will look again when I return from running errands.Here's hoping Tucker is tuckered out from a night full ofpoopin!


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 1, 2004)

Just heard from Carolyn this morning and the newsis not good. Tucker, now, seems to be developing head tiltand one eye is less open than the other...Wry Neck issuspected. She has an appointment with vet thismorning. Her phone at home is not working due to telephoneline problems, therefore, she cannot post from home, nor access theInternet, until the phone company repairs the problem.

Wry Neck is difficult to affect a cure for, if one exists.Some of you might remember Gabby's efforts to save herBryce. I've read of someone who, essentially giving theirrabbit up for loss, administered "massive" quantities of Ivermectin andproduced a "cure." I mentioned that to Carolyn, but doubt shewill attempt that avenue, given what has already transpired.

She is rather despondent over the whole circumstances, as any of usmight be. Prayers are about the only recourse left, assituation seems not ready to resolve itself so easily.

Buck


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh...I just read this post and...I don't know what to say.

Tucker: be strong, lil' man. Your momma and your gal friend need you tokeep a strong spirit and get through this, ok? They're not going togive up on you.

Carolyn: I'm not sure how to express my sympathy, other than I amthinking of you and will pray for this whole situation to resolveitself. I wish there was something I could do, I feel so helpless justoffering words.

Oh yeah, and Fauna: give mom extra lovin' today. Be the best little bun you can be, she really needs it.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 1, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Excuse me, folks.
> 
> I have to go clean up Tucker's poops.
> 
> ...




*all smiles*


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you, Buck, forposting because I'm so worn out I just can't keep up with it.

Head tilt didn't seem as bad when I went home. Going homenow. (Go figure, there's trouble on my phone line so I can'tcall out and I have not internet at the moment. It's addinginsult to injury.) His eye was closed shut this morning andhe wouldn't open it. Didn't know if it could've been astroke, a parasite, a condition of stress or what. 

Gave him a dose of Ivermectin, and some tetracycline in with hispineapple juice this morning and NutriCal. I guess it's awaiting game now. 

What amess!



Prayers are the only thing anyone can do to help.Thank you all for your thoughts. I know you'll be thinking ofme and Tucker and hoping for the best. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Oh my gosh...I just read this post and...I don't know what to say.
> 
> Tucker: be strong, lil' man. Your momma and your gal friend need you tokeep a strong spirit and get through this, ok? They're not going togive up on you.
> 
> ...




Thank you, m.e.





I can't believe this!

-Carolyn


----------



## Delphinum (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Carolyn! I do hope he's okay, I'mnearly in tears with reading this thread. I'm sure Tuckerknows his mummy is doing her best for him and will fight as hard as hecan! It's just typical that the phone lines aredown as this is happening!

Lots of love,

Ang xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG Carolyn. What with the time difference andall, I had 2 pages to read and I've gone from being ecstatic thatTucker had pooped and was seemingly on the road to recovery, to beingdistraught about the head tilt. I can't believe it, and can't think ofanything really comforting to say, except that we will be praying ourhardest for you all. Be brave, God bless- Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh no, reading that just broke my heart. I could cry right now. Last night I was so excited and optimistic....and now this. 

I really don't know what to say, but will be hoping and preying all day. 

I just can't believe this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm supposed to be asleep right now, but I jumped up and ran to the computer to check on my baby ... and find this. 

Oh, Carolyn ... I'm so full right now. Really don't know what to say. 

Will keep praying. This is too much for me. Sorryto be so brief. Will post again when I composemyself. 

Will try to phone you again this afternoon before I go to work.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 1, 2004)

This waiting must be horrible. I hope Tucker will get better. You are doing the best you can to take care of him.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 1, 2004)

much love to carolyn and tucker....I know how hard this is.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2004)

Hope we hear something soon. Tucker hasbeen through so much -- can't believe he's been hit withthis. Our little guy is strong and he *will* pull throughthis!!!

Pam


----------



## StickyBird (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh my... AndI was thinking that things could only get better! Oh CarolynI'm so sorry this had to happen. The two of you have probablygone through more than many of us here on the boards have.There really is still hope. As long as he's alive there'ssomething to cling to. I've seen quite a few tough littleanimals pull through things like this before. It's possible,and I just know Tucker will do the same. And don't worryabout getting emotional over it, because it's better to let out whatyou're feeling than to keep it all in. I wish I could be ofmore help than just saying(or in this case typing)words; butright now it's all I've got. Hang in there!

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2004)

I know I haven't posted for ages and I can hardlyget to a computer at the moment but I logged on yesterday very brieflyand read this thread because it was from Caroline and I always readthose first. I couldn't believe it at first, notTucker,I was close to tears all the way through. I've beenpraying for you both these last twenty four hours and I really hoped itwas going to be good news when I logged on again today especially tofind out. I was so hopeful and then this last thing on top of the rest,I don't know what to say, except that I'm still praying very hard thatdarling Tucker is going to be ok.

Love

Kate


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

It's nice to see you posting, Rowan, and I'm particularly grateful that you responded to this thread.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Dearest Friends and Chosen Family,

By some miracle, Tucker seems to have made as far of a completerecovery as I can tell. His head isn't tilted anymore, his eye isfunctioning as it should. His poops are just shy of their normal size,he's eating and drinking.

I can't believe it. After getting so hyped up last night and thenwaking up and seeing the head tilt this morning, I'm very reservedabout getting excited again. 

I really think that this morning, whatever it was that was going onwith him, was answered by the power of prayer. Don't know if it wasstress, a pulled muscle, a slight stroke. 

I haven't taken him out of the cage yet because I didn't want to stresshim out while chasing after him if/when he needed another treatment. Ithink Tucker's withstood all that he can take of this, and I'm quitewith him on that emotion.

Will post again and let you know how his balance, etc., is when he gets out and exercises. 

Words can express how grateful I am to have you walk this path with me. 

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank goodness. It seems he is on the road torecovery, although like you, after another scare, I don't want to jumpthe gun again. 

At least he's passing his poop and is eating/drinking again. I thinkthat poor guy has been nothing but stressed out, what with how he'sbeen feeling and the treatments. You know that saying, something alongthe lines of sometimes the treatment being worse than the cure. Orsomething like that....

Here's some flowers for you two.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats good that things seem better for him. i amso happy to hear that for you and Tucker. Hope he continue's gettingbetter. Maybe he finally just decided he might as well eat sohis mommy will give him a moment of peace. 

Cristy


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2004)

Here you go, Carolyn. Gerbera Daisies are my favorite flower, they always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe he just pulled a muscle with all therunning around trying to avoid treatments? Just keep an eyeon him! We are all still praying for ya Carolyn, and ofcourse for Tucker.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh no Carolyn! I hopped on today andread all that good news and was all hyped that he was good! Then I readabout his head tilt and my heart fell. I'm so worried about your littleman! You and Tucker will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep up thegreat work Carolyn, Tucker would appreciate it if he understood. Tucksis a fighter, so keep your head up.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2004)

What an emotional roller coaster!!!Very glad to hear the most recent update and praying for little Tuck'scomplete recovery!



Pam


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Oct 1, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It'snice to see you posting, Rowan, and I'm particularly grateful that youresponded to this thread.
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> ...


?

Oh thank the Lord!!! I was so worried!!!! I seriously was. My heartnearly stopped i was so frightened to read that it was bad news.

Well done my lil man! knew u could do it!

Loadza luv

and hugs

and kisses

Lauren!!

?


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Carolyn, I am so wanting to be excited andhappy, but scared at jumping the gun, so I'll just say that I'm reallypleased that it seems like good news, and I'm keeping everythingcrossed for you - jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 1, 2004)

I spoke withCarolyn a little while ago and she is cautiously optimistic at thispoint. For obvious reasons she hates to say that Tucker is out of thewoods when it seems that she just keeps getting thrown curve balls. Shesounds exhausted, emotionally and physically, but ever so grateful forthe prayers and support of those on this forum. Keep the two of them inyour thoughts and wish for them a quiet and restful weekend.- Raspberry


----------



## Lissa (Oct 1, 2004)

I would be exhausted too. I'm exhaustedfor her. What a terrible situation. I won't be backon the board until Monday now. Carolyn, I hopethings keep progressing with Tucker. I know you're stressedout. I would be too. Just don't forget tobreathe. Be filled with hope and prayer.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

Raspberry Swirl has indeed covered where I'm at. (Thank you, Raspberry).

Pam was right on in saying what an emotional rollercoaster. 

I can't thank you all enough for sitting beside me on thisrollercoaster. It seems that many of my friends and family, althoughthey like Tucker, consider him 'just a rabbit'. To me, and obviouslywith all the love and support for him expressed by each of you, youknow that he's more than 'just a rabbit'; he's my baby. 

With the exception of the people on this board, my mom, my boss, andDajeti2, I haven't had people 'with me' on this. You don't know howmuch your strength and compassion has given me comfort. 

I'm sorry I brought the mood down so much. You're so incrediblyempathetic and I wasn't 'alone' because of you. Thank you for thebeautiful flowers, for your friendship, for your time, and the strengthyou displayed by reading this thread. I know it wasn't easy for you,and I realize you often had to brace yourself when you saw replies onit. 

Your little man, Tucker, is holding his own. His poops are right backto their normal size, just about, and they're plentiful. Except for thepineapple juice on his fur, you wouldn't know there was anything wrongwith him at this point. 

I have learned so much through this experience, and I've learned whateach of you are made of. I hope that someday, I can meet you all andgive you a big hug for getting me through this week. Seriously, youkept me grounded when I was at my worst.

Thank you, thank you, thank you. You may never realize just how deeplyyou've touched my heart, and how badly I needed to hear the things yousaid. I know this post wasn't easy to read, nor respond to. I love youso much for that. Courage really comes from feeling the fear and doingit anyway. 
I truly, believe that what goes around comes around. What you havegiven and done for me this past week will be returned to you ten-fold.

I always knew we had a special group in this forum, but when the chips are down, boy, did you all come through.

God Bless You and all your Loved Ones.

I believe this thread can now close on a good note, thank God! 

Honestly and sincerely, without your prayers, love, and support, I'm not sure Tucker or I would've made it through.

All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey-

Just running out the door to go celebrate my mom's birthday with afamily dinner and a movie. But now I can leave on a much happiernote. YAY, Tucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 1, 2004)

I am so happy and relieved that he's doingbetter. And you too, Carolyn. I have a feeling that tonight you'reexhausted and finally going to get a good nights sleep. One youdeserve. One of the first things my husband asked me when he got hometonight was "How's Tucker?" So he's been thinking of you two all dayalso. 

We're all there for you! 

**HUGS**


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, but you guys have really been thru themill! Came on here just checking around and was saddened,then gladdened, then saddened again. It is just so horriblewhen a critter kid gets sick! It sounds like things are goingthe right way for right now! My positive thoughts and prayersare winging.

- Dolores


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm relieved for Carolyn and Tucker, but had another friend call today who's rabbit is going through the same thing 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you for your notes Delores, m.e., Stephanie, rabbit girl, and Every One Here! You truly Are The Best of The Best! 

* * * * * * * * * *

Pam,

I truly empathize with that woman. Tell her that in my discussion withKathy Smith, Kathy had said that there was a woman that told her oncethat her rabbit hadn't gone to the bathroom for 2 weeks. It's hard tobelieve, but I just won't give up hope and shall pray for your friend. 

You certainly warned us all that this is the time of year for outbreaks of these to happen. 

I won't mess around with it anymore and think that hay is doing justthe job. Tucker loves hay, he has a good pellet food, gets papaya everyweek, at least, and groomed. There was no reason for that hairball toget lodged, but low and behold. I hope your friend is encouraged by mystory. Give her my email address and phone number if she wishes totalk. Having you in her corner is her Ace in the Hole. You wereincredible, and your knowledge and the way you say things at such astressful time is a gift and so comforting. 

I think the main thing now on my mind is Prevention.

I have come to the conclusion that once a week, Tucker and Fauna willget a dose of pineapple juice and a bit of canned pumpkin in order tokeep things cleaned out, in addition to the unlimited timothy hay, thepapaya, and of course grooming is now something I do every day. Itcan't hurt them if they just get it once a week, and I'm petrified tohave this happen again. 
It was key to continue using the NutriCal. After this evening'sdiscussion with Kathy, she said that she suspects the tilted neck wasprobably weakness from not getting what he needed by not eating. Thepulled muscle was a thought too. 

You might be interested to know that she's working on another book.Will let you know when it's out. She's open to ideas about what toinclude.

My prayers go out to your friend. That poor thing! I'm so relieved as I do feel it's behind me now.

Thanks for being a pillar of strength, support, knowledge, and love forme this past week. A woman's work is never done. God Bless You for theexample you set. 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2004)

I will most certainly purchase Kathy Smith'snewest book when it comes out! "Rabbit Health 101" has servedas an excellent reference.

I don't know they we canprevent GI stasis any more than wecan prevent the common cold. Keeping stress factors to aminimum, providing a healthy diet, and plenty of fiber willcertainly help to keep a rabbit in good health and resistant to disease.

I certainly hope that you'll be able to kick back and do some relaxingthis weekend Carolyn. You've had a stressful week and theworst should be over. I think the little guy is well on hisway to recovery!



Much Love to both you and Tucker!

(and, of course, to Fauna)

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

Pam,

I told her all about you and how you were the one who told me to gether book in a post on this forum. She was very flattered at what yourresponse in the email to me about how you value her opinion. 

The funny thing is, is that the pumpkin you give the rabbits has to becanned pumpkin because the processing of it is what the rabbit needs. Ialways think it's best if you use fresh, but in this case, not.

Tucker's poops are 100%. He has his appetite back and is hopping around and his attitude is humble.

I will indeed get my rest. I will sleep well for the first time sincelast Saturday. I'm going to give Tucks another 3 ccs. of pumpkintonight and call it over. Since his poops are back and his eating isup, I don't think he needs my help anymore. 
Thank you for guiding me and saving my rabbit's life.


All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2004)

What I used to get Tucker out of this war with GI Stasis.

*Simethicone:* It's an infants' gas relief drops and you canpurchase it at a pharmacy. The price I paid was $5.27. This helps thegas within the hairball to break down.

*Pedialyte:* In the baby section of a pharmacy. This helps prevent hydration. I paid $5.53

*Papaya Tablets:* Has to be the tablets. Papain is the ingredientyou most want from the tablets. You can get these tablets at manygrocery stores, a pharmacy, or a health food store. I paid about $5

*Tetracycline:* An antibiotic for the bacteria that can build as aresult of the blockage. It can be purchased at a Tractor Supply Companystore for $5 and change. You can get it at feed stores. It's claim tofame is an antibiotic for chickens, cattle, sheep and bees.

*NutriCal:* A dietary supplement that will keep your rabbit'snutrient supply going while he/she's not eating. It can be purchased atthe same place as the Tetracycline usually. A feed store, TractorSupply, or something of that line for about $10.

*Fresh Pineapple Juice:* Canned pineapple juice won't do the jobof breaking down the hairball with the acids that fresh pineapple has.Grocery store, of course. 

*Canned Pumpkin:* It has to be canned.

*Syringes:* At least one 3 cc syringe purchased at pharmacybecause chances are, you'll have to force feed many of the above.

You can use a meat tenderizer that has less sugar, but more salt.You'll find that if you ask 5 different professionals, they're advicewill overlap and what one says isn't what another agrees with. 

In the end, it's your call. As Pamnock said to me, you just have togather all the information you can, think of the research and make adecision as to what treatment you'll use.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 1, 2004)

Well everyone in this neck of the woods are gladthings turned out good!We will still keep you in our prayers,but Guinevere is glad to hear that Tucker is feeling better.(She is sitting on my feet clucking atm so she is a happybun) You are always there for us Caro, so of course we aregoing to be there when you need us! In as many ways as wepossibly can be =)

Even my fiance was asking about "That sick bun you were telling me about" we are all relieved to see a happier note =) 

Canned Pumpkin is a favorite in this household so hopefully it will bein yours too. And Tucks will forgive you after he gets overthe indignaty of being smeared in pineapple juice and all sorts ofother treatments. He knows what you went through to save hislife, which is why he didnt give up when things were grim!

You are his saint =) and many of us feel the same way about you! 

Give Tucks a smooch for me, Guin, and Gir... and send one to Fauna too so she doesnt feel left out!



Melissa, Guinevere and Gir


----------



## beans_mommy (Oct 1, 2004)

oh my god IMSOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR U CAROLINE AND ESPECIALLYTUCKER u did a greatjob god blesstucker what a fighter!!! loveto him and the rest of the crewawesomeeeeeeeeee donna


----------



## Ty-bee (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Dear Carolyn,

I'm so glad you'll finally be able to get your rest! I hadn'tbeen on in a few days so had 5 pages to read. Boy the purejoy it was to hear he was finally pooping (only on here would that be ablessing)! Then when I read the post about the head tilt Istarted crying. You and Tucker have been through oneexhausting week, I'm so glad he is doing better.

Tucker you sure are one strong bunny!! Sending you much love and I will still be praying for you.

Shannon


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 2, 2004)

Sleep tight, Tucker, Carolyn...and Fauna.

buck


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh, I'm so thrilled to see this! Last night,seeing as how I never read all the posts before I posted last time, Iwent to bed thinking of poor sick Tucker and of tired Caroyln. Now Iwake up to finish reading these, and find out that Tucks is good and Icould just throw a party! I already confused my parents when I yelled,_"TUCKER IS OKAY!"_ Mind you, I got weird looks and when theyasked who Tucker is, I answered by saying, _"Mocha and Spice's Polishcousin." _I'm so thrilled about Tucker I just wnat to dance! I hopeyour sleep was a good one and give your little man and Fauna a hug forgood measure.


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Oct 2, 2004)

Such good news to read! Thinkthe Good Lord decided that Tucker has something more to do before goingHome. 

- Dolores


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

Indeed, Delores. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Mocha and Spice's Polish cousin. *laughs* That's Great!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

All of us slept soundly last night. 

You'll be happy to know that Tucker continues to eat, drink, and poopwell. I just gave him his last treatment, which was 2 ccs of cannedpumpkin. 

In a couple of days, after he's had a chance to calm down over all ofthis, I'll give him a warm bath and put the hairdryer on him, on a lowspeed so that he won't catch a chill. The warm water and a mild soapshould help to clean that pineapple sugar off of him. He may need alittle trim. If he does, I'll take a picture and humiliate him likeRaspberry Swirl did with nakey Sebastian.

I treasure you all for your comments and support. 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. (((hug)))

Love,
-Carolyn, Tucker, and Fauna


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I've read about this. I'm glad Tucks doing better. I wish you the best luck.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

bunsforlife wrote:


> Poor Tucks!
> 
> I hope he is doing better!? Our thoughts are still with the poor guy.?I just upped my buns supply of pineapple and gave them another papayatab since it is shedding season.?
> 
> ...





Dearest bunsforlife,

So, You were the one that first mentioned the pumpkin. I had to startout and read this post over again. Now that I am able to really take inwhat everyone said, it's even more heartwarming to me. 

I think that the pumpkin really helped. As you probably read above, thewoman who wrote the book on Rabbit Health in the 21st Century said, thecanned pumpkin is the best because during it's processing, it providesthe rabbit with what it needs. It also has a lot of fiber in it, whichis what Tucker was missing from all the other things he was getting.

*Big Hug*

Thanks. 

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Didn't I read something aboutpumpkin too? Is there less sugar in it and will it help? I can see yourconcern about the sugar. From what I understand (which is relativelylittle) sugar tends to slow down the system? It would seem like thatwould work against you. Your concern seems well placed but as you said,he earlier, he has to have nutrition. You know him, I'm sure if anyonewould be able to tell what it is that he would need it would be you.The vet can only help to a certain extent. They can arm you withmedical info but from there on out you are as qualified as they are. Ibelieve you told me something along those lines regarding myself nottoo long ago....




Yes, there is less sugar in the canned pumpkin. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

I was warned against using mineral oil because it would stick to the hair.

Just passing along what I learned along the way.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

Just for the record, when I asked Kathy Smith if I should give Tucker yogurt, she replied with a firm, "No."

* * * * * * * * * * * 

Buck Jones,

Can you please share with the forum what you said to me the other night on the phone as to why you think she said that? 

I will ask Kathy why she was so against the yogurt the next time I talk to her, but I think Buck nailed it as to why.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2004)

m.e. wrote:


> Here you go, Carolyn. Gerbera Daisies are my favorite flower, they always bring a smile to my face.




My avatar is Tucker in his favorite basket with Gerber Daisies.



Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 2, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I was warned against using mineral oil because it would stick to the hair.
> 
> Just passing along what I learned along the way.
> 
> -Carolyn




Mineral oil is not advised because of the serious danger of aspiration which can lead to pneumonia.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 2, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Just for the record, when I asked Kathy Smith if I should give Tucker yogurt, she replied with a firm, "No."
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> ...




I know, I'm not Buck  However I do have aquote from Kathy's book that explains as follows "The milk sugars andcarboyhydrates in yogurt may promote harmful bacterial overgrowth."



Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 2, 2004)

Some day....farfrom now...pay attention Carolyn..._far from now_..._after youare rested..._maybe you can add the basics of what you have learnedfrom this ordealto that thread that is floating around aboutbasic bunny care. It gets bumped back up ona regular basisand I think that whenever someone is in a panic, or when a new membercomes along, it is very useful. Personally, I like the way you putthings in words. Easy explanations withsimple directions(kind of funny coming from the queen of rambling,huh?)

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 2, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Just for the record, when I asked Kathy Smith if I should give Tucker yogurt, she replied with a firm, "No."
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> ...



I think I read somewhere that yogurt tends to kill the good"flora/fauna" in a rabbit's intestinal system, as well as the bad, somay not necessarily be a good thing to administer. Havingsaid that, we have, at the vet's advice, given it to rabbits that areundergoing anti-biotic treatment.

From *RABBIT HEALTH CARE CENTRAL*:" _Lactobacillusacidophilus_ is not normally a member of the rabbit's intestinalecosystem, but we have noticed that a good dose of dried_Lactobacillus_ powder (available at health food stores in powderor capsules) seems to help the rabbit survive the crisis until theintestine starts moving again. No one knows why, but it seems to help.Use non-dairy powder--NOT yogurt. The milk sugars and carbohydrates inyogurt may promote harmful bacterial overgrowth. "

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Oct 2, 2004)

Another thought on supplementing the diet withdigestive enzymes which I hadn't thought much about until my husbandbrought it up after doing some research relating to his own healthproblems.

If we are replacing natural digestive enzymes with supplements, thebody will counter the effects and produce less of it's own essentialdigestive enzymes in order to try to overcome the chemicalimbalancebrought on bythe supplements.Over a period of time, thesesupplements would have little orno effect, so are best used only on occasion.



Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 2, 2004)

YEEEAAAH! Just got back from camping and saw Tucker is ok.





Rose


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 2, 2004)

So happy Tucker is better!!!!!!!


----------



## StickyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh goodie! I was sohappy to come on and find out that Tucker was doing much better. Totell you the truth, I was kinda afraid to come on... I kept tellingmyself he'd be okay, but there was always that fear... But it's so niceto know he's getting back to himself! I'm so happy for you Carolyn. AndI want to comend you for being so strong through it. I mean, even whenthings started to look really bad, you just kept on doing what you weresupposed to do. I wish you and Tucker a really great weekend! You twodeserve it more than anyone.

--Melissa and Umbra, who congratulates Tucker on a job well done.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 2, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Wry Neck is difficult to affect a cure for, if one exists.Some of you might remember Gabby's efforts to save herBryce. I've read of someone who, essentially giving theirrabbit up for loss, administered "massive" quantities of Ivermectin andproduced a "cure." I mentioned that to Carolyn, but doubt shewill attempt that avenue, given what has already transpired.
> 
> She is rather despondent over the whole circumstances, as any of usmight be. Prayers are about the only recourse left, assituation seems not ready to resolve itself so easily.
> 
> Buck


IUt can be done Brice is going strong. I now have to finish reading the posts....aching heart


----------



## Gabby (Oct 2, 2004)

Tucker,

I have a kid song running through my head, "you did ityeah,you did it hurray, ........" stops there.. Dora the explorer

But doing the bunny dance love Dusty

PS Dora's song is good music to bunny dance to LOL


----------



## Cher (Oct 3, 2004)

YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CAROLYN and TUCKER..

(insert HUGE HUG and love emoticon here) I just got back from Vancouverand was soo upset to read all that was going on with Tucker and ofcourse you. I would read and my heart would fall, then read somemoreand right back upit went!

See bunny vibes from Lil Jezebel and Jaden helped (and me 

Much love Carolyn 

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Pamnock and Buck Jones for filling in about the yogurt - and then some!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

To my friends:

You're all so brave to have stayed with me on this and opened up this thread to read the updates. 

Believe me, I know that some posts are so upsetting that it would bejust as easy to pass them by. Not only do they upset you, but you feelthat you have nothing to say in response. 

Each and every response in this thread gave me strength to keep fighting for Tucker. 

I was given advice from a few Rabbit Specialists that without an operation, he wouldn't live through this. 

His being alive is nothing short of a miracle in my eyes. It is evidence and proof of the Power of Prayer and Love.

The fact that you all were pulling for Tucks and me gave me theencouragement to keep going. I also had it in the back of my mind thathe wasn't going to go down without my trying everything. Selfish, but Iwanted to know that I had done everything I could and should he passon, it was because it was his time, not because of something I had doneor not done.

Your rabbits are lucky to have you, and this forum's gift is what youbring to it. It's easy and fun to read the 'fluffy' posts, but theseare quite different.

Thank you for having the courage and strength to open this thread andstay by our side. In the end, I've learned a lot and I hope you havetoo through my experience. 

I had a family member stop in yesterday and she was shocked to hearthat anything was wrong with Tucker at all because he was hoping aroundand looking as beautiful as ever. If she only knew! :shock:

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 3, 2004)

Tucker's recovery has made happy bunnies out ofall of us. It is a testament to your strength of character, Carolyn,that he has made it through. Your story will encourage anyone thatfeels their case is hopeless. I hope Pam's friend is successful too.God bless you Carolyn- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words, Jan,

I hope every one who goes through this comes out with success. Pam's friend, luna21, etc., etc.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Lastly, I'd like to say this: Take pictures of your rabbits. 

When I thought it was over, the one thing I regretted was that I didn'thave more pictures of him than I do, and I thought I had a lot. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Oct 3, 2004)

Aw I'm so glad to hear Tuckerbuckers is feeling better 

YAY!!! Give him bunny kisses from me and Megan! (and maybe a hug from Peppy lol)

PS

I used up a whole roll of film on nothing but pictures of Megan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 3, 2004)

I thought the same when Bunbun died. I only have a few.

But then again, his son is a living picture of him.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Oct 3, 2004)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> I hope Pam's friend is successful too.God bless you Carolyn- Jan




She lost him this morning We had prepared for theworst as he was passing runny droppings shortly after she gave him someNutri Cal. The running droppings can be an indication of E.coli which can proliferate when a rabbit has GI stasis. Hewas also limp and not responding well.



Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2004)

Pam, I'm so sorry about your friend's loss. Poorlittle soul. At least he is out of pain now. Tell her we arethinking about her - Jan


----------



## babymommy (Oct 4, 2004)

Carolyn,

I don't have a computer at home right now. I couldn't wait toget here this morning, but i was also very scared to read this postafter I left on work on Friday. I was so happy to get on andread.

I don't think anyone except those of us who have our babies, understand the love and bond that come with rabbits.

I hope you got some well needed and deserved rest this weekend.!!!!



Babymommy


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Way to go Tucker. I am so glad mylittle guy is feeling so good now. Tucker is just blessed to have suchan awesome Mommy to take care of him.*

*Tucker, I hope you like the card me and your cousins sent.*

*love,*

*Tina*


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 4, 2004)

What an "unrest cure" and roller coaster ridethis has been! Kudos to Carolyn and Tucker for showing theirmettle and to all of you who were on the edge of your seat, prayingright along with them.

We are family...here, no doubt!

Buck


----------



## Sarah (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been gone awhile, but have been thinking ofyou &amp; Tucker often. I was so afraid when I saw how many pageswere in this thread. It's so good to hear that adorable little man isok. He's sort of the mascot of the Rabbits Only Forum. He's the bunnymoderator. He's got the cutest skinny little legs. And he's Carolyn'sheart. You're a great rabbit mommy. Tucker, I'm sending some ear rubsyour way!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 5, 2004)

*Sarah wrote: *


> He's sort of the mascot of the Rabbits Only Forum.




I was thinking the same thing!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh!!

Thank You you guys!!





Love, Love, Love,

Tucker Bucker


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

*Sarah wrote: *


> He's got the cutest skinny little legs.


He does?? Show us, Carolyn! hehehe

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2004)

He does have skinny little legs. Thisis the best picture I have of them at this point; I'll have to keep thecamera handy and get a better shot. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Delphinum (Oct 6, 2004)

Aww I'm so glad he's okay Carolyn! I'vebeen thinking about him! Poor wee thing... lovely picturetoo! So cute!  *hugs Tucker*

Ang xx


----------



## m.e. (Oct 6, 2004)

hehehe...Rex has skinny little legs too, like he's walking on dowels


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Oct 6, 2004)

Just really glad to come in here and see that Tucker is now okay. What a crazy ride the two of you went on, Carolyn!

- Dolores


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

Tucker kissed me tonight.

I guess all is forgiven.



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoah! Tucker kisses. Wonders never cease!

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 7, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tucker kissed me tonight.
> 
> I guess all is forgiven.
> 
> ...








My sweet baby Tucks is sooooooogracious!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 7, 2004)

Aww Carolyn. The little man loves his mommy Soooomuch for helping him. That is so sweet- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

He's such a "big deal" now, they're talking aboutputting a small article about this whole ordeal?in the next issue ofthe _Rabbits Only_ on-line magazine.? 



-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 7, 2004)

Careful! Tucks might get a big head from all this attention 

:dude:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm enjoying it while he's still humble, bunsforlife.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Thanks Everyone for joining with me in my sigh ofrelief.



* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Pam, 

Just thinking ahead and for prevention, does it make any sense to youto give them cod liver oil every so often to keep their intestinesslippery? I realize they need the fiber of course, but Iquestion if having the intestines lubricated would help prevent thingsfrom getting stuck. Your thoughts would be much appreciated.

-Carolyn


----------



## dmmcnair (Oct 7, 2004)

Carolyn,

I was so sad to hear what your boy and you had to go through...I was sohappy to find out he is okay. You are a great bunny mommy!!

Dawn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm enjoying it while he's still humble, bunsforlife.
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> ...




Probably won't do much as the inflammation seems to be the primaryproblem. Also, I don't advise syringingany oil substances because of the danger of aspirating into the lungs.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Dawn and everyone for following along. 

* * * * * 

Ahhhh, Many Many thanks, Pam!





-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

It was also noted that little Tucker's gut wasactually hyper active before the stasis hit and he was passing anabnormal amount of soft feces. One wonders if that would bethe time to administer an anti-inflammatory med. to attempt to controlinflammation and promote peristalsis.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

Can an anti-inflammatory be purchased over the counter?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

According to Kathy's book, aspirin or ibuprofencan be used and will also help control pain, however, acetaminophen(Tylenol)is not recommended.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

So noted and will do. Sorryto have bothered you. I should've looked it up in her bookmyself, but I never even thought of the inflammation as still being anissue until you just mentioned it and I don't have the bookhere. 

You're very helpful, Pam. Thank you.





-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a problem -- very tired and brain deadtoday. I'm so exhausted, I keep sitting down occasionally,zoning out and leafing through my new book from Bob Whitman "DomesticRabbits &amp; Their Histories".



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

That's great you got the book, Pam! Do you love it?

I didn't think you had brain-dead days. You certainly can'ttell by what you write and all your involved in. 

I hope you allow yourself time for a little Rest and Relaxation.





-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

As one gets older, the frequency of those "brain dead" days increases LOL

Do love the book! -- absolutely awesome! There is no otherpublication on the history of rabbits that can touch this literaryachievement. Mr. Whitman recently suffered a massive heartattack -- very glad to still have him around to enjoy the success ofhis book!



Pam


----------



## pamela227 (Oct 7, 2004)

Glad to hear Tucker is doing well, sorry for not being around much.. still greiving a lot :?
I wish i knew rabbits could have aspirin or ibuprofen for Oreo ..then maybe she wouldn't have been in pain
~pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2004)

*pamela227 wrote:*


> Glad to hear Tucker is doing well, sorry for not beingaround much.. still greiving a lot :?
> I wish i knew rabbits could have aspirin or ibuprofen for Oreo ..then maybe she wouldn't have been in pain
> ~pam




Pam,

We all do the best we can and I'm sure Oreo sensed that.

Pam N.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Pamela227. I think about you often and wonder how you are. 

As Pamnock said, Oreo knew you did the best you could. 

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hedoes have skinny little legs. This is the best picture I haveof them at this point; I'll have to keep the camera handy and get abetter shot.
> 
> -Carolyn




wow. that is skinny....I like the description of the bunny "running around on dowels"!!!

You should see bub, his legs are like little tree trunks.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2004)

When I had queried Kathy Smith about my thoughtson giving Tucker and Fauna pineapple juice and canned pumpkin eachweek, her response was: "I don't think it would hurtto give the pumpkin/pineapple juice once a week. And I'm trying to getmore information on a pineapple juice treatment that a friend swears by(there is something else that goes with it)." 

Anyone know what it would be? Will, of course, let you know when I find out. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 8, 2004)

Carolyn,

I'm happy to see Tucker is back to his little ol' self.  Shortlyafter Tucker was outta the woods I had to deal with the same thinghere. LOL! Just my luck.  Honestly I'm suprised I don't have morerabbits with GI Statis right now in my barn. I sweep the walls and getall the fur out. However thenext day 10 other rabbits havefound room for their fur on the walls. Moulting season lasts about 6months in my barn so I'm glad I don't have 300 rabbits LOL! 

 ~*~Amanda~*~


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2004)

Tucker's molts last a long time too, Amanda. 

My breeder originally was feeding him Heinold. I had switched toBlueSeal because it was locally convenient, but hated it because henever seemed to come out of a molt. I tried Nutreena. It was betterthan BlueSeal, but not as good as I remembered Heinold. I'm back toHeinold, but his molting stage seems to last much longer than when he'snot. I'm going to try Purina next and see what happens. 

Realizing that it can travel through the lines of breeding, he just didn't seem to molt as much as a younger rabbit. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm currently feeding Purina right now. I canhandle going through molts but since I've been on Purina I've had anincrease in the litters I've gotton from my does. 

 ~*~Amanda~*~


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2004)

It just seems to me that some feeds are more effective than others in length of molts. That's what I'm trying to figure out.

BlueSeal was horrible for me, Nutreena a bit improved, Heinold, more improved, so I'm going to see what Purina does.

Anyone's thoughts on that would be greatly appreciated.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2004)

Pam,

The bummer is that the pineapple juice while it dried up, took Tucker'shair with it. He's bald where it dripped onto his chin. I didn't expectthat. I just hope it didn't hurt him.

The acid in pineapple juice sure does break down the hair! 

My poor little baby boy.  He's so strong.

I'm putting Vitamin E Oil on the raw skin. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 9, 2004)

Well at least you know the pineapple juice really does work!

Poor Tucks. He is probably all self conscious now. 

But better to have some aesthetic problems rather then still be sick!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 9, 2004)

Absolutely, bunsforlife!

The alternative was burying him, so a little lost fur isn't a big deal. 

I was amazed when I noticed for my own eyes what the pineapple juice does to the fur. :shock:

Hope the vitamin E oil helps him recover sooner rather than later.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 9, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Pam,
> 
> The bummer is that the pineapple juice while it dried up, took Tucker'shair with it. He's bald where it dripped onto his chin. I didn't expectthat. I just hope it didn't hurt him.
> 
> ...




The hair will quickly grow back and he'll be back to his handsome self The pineapple enzymes can't dissolve hair -- that hairloss can happen with any sticky or wet product (even water keeping theskin continually wet).



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Good! Thanks Pam, I feel a lot better. 

I think he's still absolutely beautiful regardless. Perhaps he has aface only a mother can love at this point and love him I do. He andFauna are my little buddies. 

The explanation you gave about their fur and how it could've happenedwith water does help ease my mind a lot. I was hoping that he didn'tfeel a burn when the fur came off. Glad to hear it will grow back soonenough.

Thank you so much.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah (Oct 9, 2004)

I might have missed this in the pages of thisthread, but Tucker's situation has really got me thinking. Is theresomething besides hay that I can give my rabbits regularly to preventhairballs and other blockages?

After reading so many posts recently like Sebastian eating a flip-flopand Tucker's troubles, I realized I don't know as much about preventingblockages as I thought I did. I will be revisiting those sections in myrabbit care books. Mella will eat pretty much anything she sees andPauly molts like hair is going out of style. 

I'd love to learn more about the pumpkin and pineapple juice


----------



## pamnock (Oct 9, 2004)

The best "prevention" is to keep your rabbit ingood health and avoid stress factors. Unfortunately, there isno way to prevent the viral infections that are believed to contributeto GI stasis anymore than we can prevent humans from contracting thecommon cold. The problem is more prevalent in the spring/fallmonths during extreme weather changes. 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2004)

UPDATE: Today was really the day when Tucker's poops didn't fallthrough the pooper scooper strainer. It wasn't even until tonight.

I noticed trouble last Monday. I had been told it takes patience, andI've been on the edge of my seat about him having a relapse for 3 days.

He even beat feet up to me and stopped abruptly in front of me to get some love. 



Moral of the story: It takes a long time a couple ofweeksfor that virus to move out of their systems.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm bringing this back for BlossomBunny.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 1, 2005)

Bumping for Sara.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bump* for Rowan.

I see what you mean about finding page 10 on this, Raspberry. It's veryodd because I went to my topics and it wasn't in the list. Hmmm...Willhave to question the webmaster on that. 

Very Strange.

Thanks for finding it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 3, 2005)

Bump for Joyce.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 16, 2005)

Bumping up for Saffy.


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2005)

***bumping this one too...for my S'more***


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

*Tetracycline:* I giveapinch with canned pumpkin or NutriCal (An antiobiotic usuallyfound in feed stores).

*NutriCal:* 1/2 to aninch every 4 hours (Bevgave you the equivalent to this in the UK, and others have explainedit.) In addition to it having laxatone in it, it will helpboost their immune system, provides them with the nutrients andvitamins necessary when they go off their feed.) With arabbit the size of a lionhead, I'd only give 1/2 inch.

*Papaya Tablets:* 1 per day - sugarless tablets. A meat tenderizer will help too.

*Fresh Pineapple:* A small syringeful every 4hours. The enzymes supposedly help break down the mucus thatholds the fur together.

*Simethicone*: The little dropper full - in the tinycontainer - maybe 1/2 tsp. Exact dosing isn'tcritical. (This is an infant gas medication that can bepurchased in the USA in pharmacies. You'll see "Simethicone"in the ingredients.)

*Canned Pumpkin:* every 4 hours as much as she'll take. A great source of high fiber and low sugar. 

*Pedialyte or Gatorade:* Helps to restoreelectrolytes lost when going through Stasis.Alittle bit every hour in severe cases or stools are verysmall and dark.

*Hay*: As stated, it will help scrape the intestines clean.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 11, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> *Tetracycline:*? I give?a pinch with canned pumpkin or NutriCal? (An antiobiotic usually found in feed stores).
> 
> *NutriCal:* 1/2 to an?inch every 4 hours? (Bev gave you theequivalent to this in the UK, and others have explained it.)? Inaddition to it having laxatone in it, it will help boost their immunesystem, provides them with the nutrients and vitamins necessary whenthey go off their feed.)? With a rabbit the size of a lionhead, I'donly give 1/2 inch.
> 
> ...




:bunnydance: for doodle.


----------

